# my find in an attic



## goducks (Mar 21, 2009)

We just purchased a older home in Toledo Ohio. I found an entrance to the attic that I think has been sealed for many many years. I found a lot of stuff up there mostly a lot of dust. I think I may have found a few treasures as well. The list is to long to type them all out here. I will include a link to photo bucket where I have photo documentation of them all. We found several Daguerreotype and ambrotype photographs with some in union cases.

 We also found a small collection of small books and a huge box of old bottles and jars. We have no idea what any of them are worth and no plans yet as to what to do with the finds. We would however like to share the find with you and we welcome any feedback on any of the items you have knowledge about. Sorry in advance since there are over 200 pictures on the link.

*http://s169.photobucket.com/albums/u211/thestonesaver/dags-bottles-books/*


----------



## mgardziella (Mar 21, 2009)

Nice finds and welcome to the forum! For everyone else the glass is on pages 3-4, 7-12.  I'd be interested in the Dad's root beer bottle if you're ever interested in selling.


----------



## Oldtimer (Mar 21, 2009)

Only a few of the labeled bottles are worth anything, and at that not too much. The books and pics however could be quite a score. Not my area, but I know civil war stuff is hot.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Mar 22, 2009)

the glass didn't look like much to me either. the other stuff though..........  might want to find someone with some expertise in that area. 

 my favorite was your cat on page eight.............  thanx for sharing your " attic finds " with us.

 jim


----------



## tigue710 (Mar 22, 2009)

wow you scored!  I'm surprised the cat was still alive...

 The bottles you have are mostly junk, and wont generate a lot of interest except for some local interest with some of them.  Worth sealing back up for another 80 years or so maybe...

 The other stuff could be very very valuable...


----------



## glass man (Mar 22, 2009)

WOW! IT IS A SHAME THE BOTTLES WERE NOT THE SAME AGE OF THE PICTURES!   I NOTICED NAMES IN SOME OF THE BOOKS.MAY WANT TO GO TO THE LIBRARY AND FIND OUT ALL YOU CAN ABOUT THEM AS I WOULD GUESS SOME OF THE PEOPLE IN THE PICTURES MAY MATCH UP WITH SOME OF THE NAMES.   I WOULD FIND OUT IF POSSIBLE WHO THE SOLDIER IS,I SEE IT SAYS GRANDFATHER SOMETHING?COULD BE FAMOUS OR FOUGHT IN BATTLES SUCH AS GETTYSBERG ETC. NAME AND WHAT THE SOLDER DID WILL ADD TO THE VALUE OF THE PICTURES!   IN PAGE 7 IT LOOKS LIKE THERE IS A ROLLED UP PIECE OF PAPER IN A JAR. IS IT AND IF SO WHAT DOES IT SAY?   MAN PICTURE WISE YOU HIT A MOTHER LODE! MAKES ME WANT TO GET IN MY ATTIC,THOUGH I KNOW AIN'T NOTHING UP THERE!  DANG STAY IN TOUCH! OH YEAH ,WELCOME TO THE FORUM!     JAMIE


----------



## ajohn (Mar 22, 2009)

Goducks,
 Nice discovery,looks like you found someone's long lost family album.
 The "ATLAS E-Z" goes for$10 to $15 on a good day.


----------



## goducks (Mar 22, 2009)

A mass reply to all the above. Your right the cat is lucky to be alive. She is the boss of the house and you dont do anything without her right there under foot. I really didnt think that the bottles were worth a fortune or even worth the cost of a happy meal. All of the names on the pictures and the books are the same surname (Cummings). I have been able to piece together a little about them. They came from Winchendon Ma. Still trying to find out what family member moved to Toledo and what year.

 The soldier in the picture is Grandfather Cummings. No luck on his first name yet but I have a few post in other forums looking for help in tracing the family.

 The one pic with the item inside the bottle is actually a cork thats stuck to the inside of the bottle.


----------



## Stardust (Mar 28, 2009)

It's always fun going through attic finds. Thanks for sharing. Very cute cat. []
 star


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 31, 2009)

The old album is awesome.  I would love to have that!  Look to see if any of the books are first edition.  Image 120 is beautiful.  I also like the compacts and tins.  I think a few of those bottles are cool.  What do the labels say?


----------



## madman (Apr 3, 2009)

goducks, nice score although the bottles arent that old there still neat with the original lables, the dads root beer is nice as well as the goons med bottles, im originally from toledo ohio, im guessing your house is in the old west end, i doubt the privies or cistern has ever been dug either,again nice finds      mike


----------

